# 12' boat w/motor



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Older 12' Gregor aluminum with trailer. 15 hp Johnson runs good and recently serviced. Trolling motor with Deep cycle battery. Fuel tank and a couple boat seats that need to be installed included. 

This thing is rough but works pretty good. It could sink or leave you stranded somewhere but if you want to take your chances, she's all yours for $700.00. -----SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Quite the sales pitch! What else are you selling?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Springville Shooter said:


> This thing is rough but works pretty good. It could sink or leave you stranded somewhere but if you want to take your chances, she's all yours for $700.00. -----SS


Finally - someone being honest about what they are selling!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Might as well be honest. It ain't perfect but it'll do a lot of fishing for sure......probably a bunch of duck hunting too. I think you'd have a hard time buying the motor for $700 so the rest of the stuff is kind of free.-----SS


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Don't know SS at all but I do know aluminum boats. Grandpa had a marina where we rented about 50 of them almost all daily. A leaky aluminum boat is not that hard to fix. rivets can easily be tightened and seams can be welded very easily too. A new transom is super easy to put on as well. If this was a 14 or 16 footer I'd be snatching it up myself faster than you can say Boudin. You're right SS that motor is easily 700$ if it's running and in good shape.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Don't know SS at all but I do know aluminum boats. Grandpa had a marina where we rented about 50 of them almost all daily. A leaky aluminum boat is not that hard to fix. rivets can easily be tightened and seams can be welded very easily too. A new transom is super easy to put on as well. If this was a 14 or 16 footer I'd be snatching it up myself faster than you can say Boudin. You're right SS that motor is easily 700$ if it's running and in good shape.


This particular aluminum boat is welded and has no leaks or big dents. Seats need to be redone and transom could use reworking but is serviceable.

I probably made it sound a lot worse than it really is.------SS


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> This particular aluminum boat is welded and has no leaks or big dents. Seats need to be redone and transom could use reworking but is serviceable.
> 
> I probably made it sound a lot worse than it really is.------SS


I am a pro at getting BIG dents out of an aluminum boat! Don't ask...it just happened ok.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Got a couple new-in-box fish finders that I'll throw in to sweeten the deal. That way you'll know how deep the water is if you start to sink.-------SS


----------

